# Breve historia de la guitarra



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2009)

*La Guitarra Clásica *

La guitarra convencional de seis cuerdas tuvo su origen en Italia a finales del siglo XVIII, ahora la que todos conocemos fue construida por un español Antonio de Torres Jurado en el siglo XIX. Y desde aquella apenas tuvo cambios. La guitarra clásica es la antecesora de todas las guitarras actuales. Las guitarras clásicas se siguen construyendo casi exactamente a la manera de Torres, la figura más importante en la historia del diseño y construcción de guitarras. Es la guitarra ideal para empezar a tocar. No obstante fue Andrés Segovia el máximo responsable de la aceptación de la guitarra como instrumento clásico.







*La Guitarra Flamenca* 

Su construcción se basa en el diseño de la guitarra clásica, con modificaciones para adaptarla a los requisitos del flamenco: la guitarra de flamenco suele ser un poco más pequeña que la clásica, y los aros y el fondo son de ciprés español para producir un sonido más brillante y penetrante, con mayor volumen.






*La Guitarra de Tapa Plana Acústica *

Fue C. F. Martin un luthier alemán asentado en America el primero en comercializar este tipo de guitarras que ha sufrido muy pocos cambios a lo largo de los años, fueron las primeras en utilizar cuerdas metálicas, y siguen siendo muy empleadas por los interpretes de country y rock.






*La Guitarra de Tapa Arqueada* 

Orville Gibson que había estudiado el modo en que se diseñaban los violines, fue el impulsor de la tapa arqueada, en estos instrumentos la caja de resonancia es curvada en vez de plana. Tradicionalmente, la tapa y el fondo de una guitarra arqueada se hacen tallando piezas de madera bastante gruesas y sólidas, una técnica que permite un mayor arqueamiento. El modelo de la foto es una Gibson L-5 de 1946 y fue la primera guitarra con agujeros en forma de "f".






*Las Primeras Eléctricas* 

Fue Rickenbacker la primera compañía que en 1931 comercializo un instrumento amplificado electrónicamente, la steel guitar Frying Pan que se tocaba en el regazo. Un año más tarde lanzó la primera guitarra eléctrica, la Electro Spanish, aunque fue Gibson con su ES-150 quien atrajo la atención a los guitarristas de jazz de la época.






*La Guitarra Semisólida *

Pretende compaginar las cualidades sonoras de una guitarra acústica y el sostenimiento de una eléctrica, para ello su cuerpo combina una caja hueca con forma de "f" con un bloque de madera maciza en el centro para darle mayor sostenimiento y evitar los acoples producido por una excesiva vibración de la tapa. No es la favorita de los "rockeros" y su principal interprete es BB King.






*Las Guitarras Eléctricas Modernas *

*Epiphone *

Esta compañía fue independiente hasta que Gibson la compró en 1957, lo que provocó que gran parte de la maquinaria y del personal fuesen a parar a la compañía Guild. El modelo de la foto es la Epiphone Coronet que fue una de las primeras Epiphone eléctricas de cuerpo macizo y fue construida entre 1959 y 1964.






*Gibson Les Paul*

La versión más divulgada es la del modelo Standar, que tiene dos pastillas de doble bobinado (humbucker), y un selector con tres posiciones de pastillas. Es muy apropiada para tocar jazz y blues, así como diversos temas de los 60 y 70. En los 90 ha resurgido gracias a Guns'n'Roses, Gary Moore y los grupos grunge.






*Les Paul Standar en maple flameado.Les *






*Gibson Les Paul Custom 3 micros*






*Gibson SG*

Aunque ahora parezca increíble esta guitarra surgió como reacción a la escasez de ventas de la Les Pauls en los años cincuenta, por lo que Gibson decidió buscar nuevos diseños. El modelo de la foto corresponde a la versión actual de SG, fabricada a partir de 1960, y que se caracteriza por sus dos recortes y bordes afilados.











SG Custom con 3 microfonos






*Fender Telecaster*

Nació para la música country (aún no existía el rock); se buscaban los sonidos brillantes de los banjos y de las guitarras metálicas (la mayoría de los solos de este género musical se interpreta con estas guitarras). Pero se adaptó muy bien al rock y es utilizada por guitarristas como Bruce Springsteen y Brian Adams. Lleva dos pastillas de bobinado único.






*Fender StratoCaster*

Es apropiada para casi todo tipo de repertorios. Es el modelo de guitarra más difundido debido a la variedad de posibilidades sonoras que le brindan sus tres pastillas de bobinado único y su selector de pastillas de cinco posiciones, así como su palanca de vibrato que la hace especialmente adecuada para el rock duro.






Stratocaster Custom (Eric Clapton)






Stratocaster Custom (Stevie Ray Vaughan)






Stratocaster Standar terminacion esfumado






Stratocaster Standar terminacion brillantina







*Jackson*

Los fabricantes Wayne Charvel y Grover Jackson se unieron en 1978. Empezaron a llamar la atención con una guitarra de encargo para el difunto Randy Rhoads que es la que aparece en la foto. En los últimos años, sus distintivos diseños se han llegado a identificar con el heavy metal y han sido muy imitados. Pero las Jackson auténticas están hechas con materiales de primerísima calidad y con métodos artesanales, lo que les ha valido el respaldo de muchos guitarristas de rock de primera fila.






*Gibson Flying V*

La Flying V fue la mejor recibida gracias a Hendrix que fue quien más contribuyó a popularizarla. El modelo de la foto es una de las primeras Flying V, hecha en 1958.






*Gibson Explorer*






*FIREBIRD VII con 3 microfonos Mini Humbuckers*






Gretsch en azul (Brian Setzer)






*Rickenbacker 620*






*Rickenbacker 360*






*Firebird Custom (Johnny Winter)*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2009)

Buena información, pero arrancaste desde la guitarra en sí, y no desde su origen en la cítara romana o el laúd.

pero igualmente es buena información, con fotos y todo.

saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2009)

Excelentes fotos!, dan hasta ganas de tener una. Yo me pido la Stratocaster Custom (Eric Clapton) 

Lo mejor es la fuente enlace del final   

Saludos.


----------



## RENE LBP (Mar 5, 2009)

Que onda muy buena la información de la guitarra a mi la verdad me encasta ese instrumento


----------



## Selkir (Mar 8, 2009)

Muy buena información! Me ha gustado mucho!

Por cierto, ¿no tendrás por ahí la historia de como surgieron los primeros bajos eléctricos?


Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2009)

*Jazz Bass *

*El Jazz Bass (o J-Bass) *fue el segundo bajo creado por Leo Fender. Presentado en 1960 como el modelo "Deluxe" del Precision Bass, presenta dos pastillas bipolares. Entre otras diferencias con su hermano mayor, el Jazz Bass tiene un cuerpo ligeramente diferente, asimétrico y contornado, y el mastil se angosta a medida que se acerca a la cejuela. La intención original de esta modificación era que muchos de los ejecutantes de contrabajo y guitarristas se adaptaran con facilidad al bajo eléctrico. 

El Jazz Bass estandar tiene tres perillas de control (el P-Bass sólo tiene dos): dos que controlan el volumen individual de cada pastilla y una que controla el tono de ambas. A partir de mediados de 2003 se pudo ver en varios modelos un cuarto control, un interruptor, llamado "Switch S-1" que servía para utilizar las pastillas en modo "Standard" (conectadas en paralelo) o en modo alternativo (en serie). Al estar conectadas en serie, las dos pastillas del Jazz Bass funcionaban al mismo tiempo, dando un sonido similar al del Precision Bass. 

El sonido de éste bajo es mucho más cálido y "grueso" y menos agresivo que el de un Precision Bass, por lo cual es ideal para ejecutantes que tocan con los dedos (en vez de usar una púa); y el sonido del modelo sin trastes, el Fretless Jazz Bass, es clásico en la música de jazz fusion gracias al conocido bajista Jaco Pastorius. Otros bajistas reconocidos que han contribuido a la popularizacion del modelo han sido John Paul Jones, de Led Zeppelin; Noel Redding; John Entwistle, de The Who y Geddy Lee de Rush, por nombrar solo a unos pocos.






El Jazz Bass original de 1960 presentaba un total de cuatro controles, organizados en dos grupos de dos controles (volumen y tono) para cada pastilla y son muy apreciados hoy dia por los coleccionistas de todo el mundo, pues se fabricaron muy pocos ejemplares con esta configuracion. Sobre 1961 la mayoria de los instrumentos eran ya fabricados segun la configuracion que hoy consideramos estandar, esto es, dos controles de volumen (uno para cada pastilla) y un tercero de tono general, la configuracion de controles original se continuo empleando ocasionalmente hasta 1962. 

Cuando CBS adquirio Fender en 1965 se realizaron diversos cambios sobre el modelo, basicamente de caracter estetico: nueva gama de colores, nuevas clavijas de afinacion, nuevos marcadores sobre el diapason, nuevos pickguards... A mediados de los 70 se comenzaron a utilizar solo tres tornillos para fijar el mastil al cuerpo, practica que se abandono en 1983 para volver a usar cuatro tornillos. Tambien a principios de los 80 se elimino el tablero de controles metalico y se usaron cubrepastillas de color blanco, pero estas modificaciones del modelo estandar no duraron demasiado tiempo. Entre 1989 y 1992 el diseño del cuerpo cambio levemente para hacerse ligeramente mas grande, se adopto un logo diverso sobre la pala y algunos modelos perdieron el golpeador, pero estas reformas tampoco tuvieron demasiado exito y fueron rapidamente desechadas. 

A finales de la decada se introdujo el control S-1 y el Jazz Bass Deluxe, que con electronica activa y un cuerpo de diseño tradicional pero de dimensiones llevemente menores que el modelo estandar, busca fusionar la estetica clasica del instrumento con sonidos mas modernos. 

Aunque el modelo original Jazz Bass es producido por Fender, el termino se usa hoy dia para hacer referencia a cualquier instrumento fabricado segun el diseño basico de construccion y electronica. De hecho existen innumerables marcas y luthieres que, inspirados en el modelo original, han construido instrumentos que respetando su estetica,mejoran, en algunos casos, sus prestaciones sonoras. Como ejemplos podemos citar los instrumentos fabricados por Roger Sadowsky o Mike Lull. 






Fabricacion: Fender Musical Instruments Corporation. (1960 — ). 
Construcción: Tipo de Cuerpo: Macizo. 
Unión (cuerpo-mástil): Atornillado. 
Maderas: Cuerpo: Fresno o Alnus. 
Mástil: Arce. 
Trastes: Palo rosa o arce.
Puente: Fijo. 
Pastillas: Dos Pastillas Single Coil Bipolares conectadas en paralelo. 
Colores Disponibles: Sunburst, Sage Green, Black, Blue Agave, Midnight Wine, Arctic White. (Deluxe Series): Montego black, Sunburst, Amber and Candy Tangerine.


----------



## rash (Mar 14, 2009)

...hola, fogonazo muy buena onda...  
Ésta que yo subo es una *pensa custom*, he tenido la suerte de tener una en mis manos y es increible lo bonita que es esta guitarra....

...hace poco la escuche en directo, tocada  por uno de mis favoritos (vamos, una  leyenda viviente), en un concierto en España, algo como ésto:

YouTube - Best Guitar Performance Ever - Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing (live) -  Best Part

..saludos y gracias por todos tus aportes...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

Dire Straits... Maestros!

"Sultans Of Swing", un disco que no puede faltar en casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2009)

*Les Paul, una leyenda de la guitarra moderna*






Les Paul fue una de las leyendas de la guitarra, uno de los músicos más influyentes de la música contemporánea, un inventor que cambió el rumbo de la música popular en el siglo XX. Falleció el 13 de agosto en su casa de White Plains (Nueva York) a los 94 años, a causa de una neumonía, según confirmó su familia.
Lester William Polsfuss nació el 9 de junio de 1915 en Waukesha (Wisconsin) Su madre era profesora de piano, y le recomendó no dedicarse a la música. Él la desoyó, y aprendió a tocar la armónica, el banjo y la guitarra. Así comenzó la impresionante carrera de un hombre humilde que cambió la industria.
Paul tocó, a lo largo de su vida, con grandes figuras como Louis Armstrong o Bing Crosby; tuvo abundantes números uno en EE UU, como How high the Moon, con su esposa al micrófono; fue un virtuoso de la guitarra y un maestro respetado en campos distintos como el rock o el jazz. Pero brilla en el firmamento musical como un inventor visionario.

Diseñó su propia guitarra a principios de los años treinta. En el Rock & Roll Hall of Fame, en el que ingresó en 1988, se la venera como una de sus creaciones más perfectas, el resultado de su voluntad de construir un instrumento eléctrico que no generara distorsiones. "Lo que quería era no tener objetos que vibraran. Quería que vibrara la cuerda, y nada más", le dijo al escritor Jim O'Donnell. No es que a la casa Gibson le impresionara inicialmente el invento. Según su biografía en el mismo Rock & Roll Hall of Fame, la rechazaron por parecer un "palo de escoba con púas".

Leo Fender y su Fender Broadcaster le ganaron la mano y, finalmente, el presidente de la empresa, James Verdon, contrató a Paul como asesor para sacar una guitarra al mercado, una colaboración de la que nacería la primera Gibson Les Paul, en los años cincuenta, que aún se fabrica, y cuya última versión salió al mercado en 2008. Eric Clapton ha usado una de ellas, Sheryl Crow tiene otra, y The Edge, de U2, también luce una, entre muchos ilustres intérpretes.
Técnicas de grabación

Paul inventó otras cosas, no menos revolucionarias, como la técnica de grabación conocida como doblaje: edificar una misma canción aplicando diversas capas de sonido del mismo instrumento. Capitol Records publicó a finales de los cuarenta dos temas editados con esta técnica: Lover (When you're near me) y Brazil, grabados en su casa. Y, de paso, creó la grabación multipista, esencial para la música contemporánea.

La revista especializada Rolling Stone no escatimaba elogios en su homenaje publicado ayer: "En los años cincuenta, había inventado un aparato de grabación de ocho pistas que allanó el camino a productores como George Martin, que creó muchos de los temas de los Beatles a mediados de los cincuenta usando la tecnología multipista de Paul. Sus experimentos allanaron el camino para trabajos revolucionarios como Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heats Club Band, de los Beatles, o It takes a nation of millions to hold us back, de Public Enemy, así como cada canción en las listas de pop de hoy en día".

En 1948 sufrió un grave accidente de carretera en Oklahoma, que le destrozó el brazo derecho y le dejó serias secuelas en la espalda, las costillas y el cuello. Según sus biógrafos, pudo seguir tocando porque le indicó al médico que le operó en qué ángulo dejarle el brazo para poder tocar la guitarra. Además, diseñó una guitarra especial para seguir en el escenario. Ganó varios premios Grammy, los últimos en 2006, por su disco Les Paul and friends. Según una entrevista al diario USA Today en 2007, lo único que le gustaba en la vida "era hacer a la gente feliz".


----------



## electrodan (Ago 15, 2009)

¿Creen que en 50.000 años siga existiendo la guitarra o los instrumentos musicales?


----------



## rash (Ago 16, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Creen que en 50.000 años siga existiendo la guitarra o los instrumentos musicales?



  no quedará de nosotros ni rastro..  jeje   no, en serio, los instrumentos musicales siempre compañaran a los hombres por que con ellos se expresan sentimientos y creo que siempre tendrán cuerdas, teclas y cosas de éstas...


A muerto una leyenda, otra persona visionaria que supo sacarle fruto a su facultades de una forma humilde y sin florituras...
...

gracias fogonazo por el artículo y saludos.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 16, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  De la raza humana,tal como hoy la conocemos...no...no quedaran rastros...ni siquiera memoria de lo que un dia fue,pues,seria contrario a un gobierno planetario omnipotente,pero,en funcion de los abruptos cambios climaticos habran mutaciones fisiologicas y mentales a gusto del feliz cliente(la raza en el futuro podrian ser solo gases desplazandose en el eter con avanzadas capacidades de raciocinio limitadas tan solo por la ''fabrica genetica''planetaria).De acuerdo a lo ant.,los musicos del futuro transmitiran su idea ''via telepatica''y ante un auditor? que sera siempre eso...un auditor sin poder creativo en lo musical,pues,el gobierno planetario lo necesita como un obrero calificado dentro del ''new order''con pequeños razgos de sentimentalismo...pero,no mucho.Y no falta mucho para que una futura madre de un bebe probeta escoja la especialidad:¿Compositor e interprete de musica selecta? ¿Exitoso dirigente de un club de futbol con ''clones''de exitosos futbolistas? ¿Cientifico,escritor? Entonces,Sres.''Padres Probeta''...el ''chip'' a incorporar en vuestro''probetita''con sus distintas ''especialidades de elite''...les cuesta xxxpesos...obviamente que la brecha educacional entre ricos y pobres sera de abisales proporciones.-En cuanto a nosotros como Electronicos...nunca nos faltara el trabajo...ahi estaremos para reprogramar el ''chip'' desde un compositor de musica selecta a cantante de Rock.-


----------



## electrodan (Ago 16, 2009)

No, nada de chips, simplemente se modificaría el ADN del embrión. Pero eso no tiene que ver con música y menos con guitarras, así que no mas divagaciones.


----------

